# !
,
      2005 ?

  -  ,  - .  2005     ,  ,      ,      .

       ?

----------

,     .

  .

----------


## dimvik

> ,     .
> 
>   .


. 2  102-  18.08.04      2     .13  05.08.2000  118-.            0%.  . 2             ,    1           .        .    .

----------

,  30  31        1     .

 ,        ...

----------

!

 - ?

----------

2005  ,        22  ,   ,    20  ,  "  ",    -.


> 2005  ,        22  ,   ,    20  ,  "  ",    -.

----------

17.12.04. ,        .

   .       ,          .      ,   .

     .       ,       ,     .       ,           .

----------


## _

...    ?     -    ...

----------

,     ,       ,  ,     ,  ???

----------


## lector

,       0%  
 01/01/2005        ,               .
    "       ".
     0%         .  :
1/
2/       
3/ ,CMR   .  
4/      .
     90    .
  -   .
    .

----------

Lektor !!!     !

----------

,   ???

----------


## _

*lector*, ! 


> !

----------


## lector

- ""  04 i 2004  ( )
     -         .
  -   .
   - .

----------


## _

> 17.12.04. ,        .


   !

----------


## lector

,  ,  
 . 15.09.2004 .


 . 15  2004                     ,  ,   ( - ),        01.11.2004 N 323- (. N 2/1072  05.11.2004 .).       (     )         ( - )    .
                  .
   ,              ,       . ,                      ,      .
      ,      (   ),           .        .
                          ( - ),      .
                ,     ,   ,    .      ,            .
                   .
,                 .
              (   ,     )      (       )    .      ,         .   ,         ,    ()   .      ( )    ( ,    )    (    ):
)    ,      , , , ,    ;
)  ;
)    ()   ,   ,         ;
)  ,        .
            ,      ()  ,     ,       .
    ,    ,         ,     ,     .
     20-  ,        .                    ,     ,           , .
   20-  ,        ,             :
-             ,  ,   ,   ,   , ,          (        );
-   ( ),       ;
-  ( ),        ;
-  ,           .
 ,      -        ,     -    .
   ,       .  :
     ;
           ;
              .
   (  ,               )         ()     (   )           :
-  ( ),      ;
-   ( ),           .         ,    ( ),          ,      ,        ;
-      ,         ,      ,        (       ,                 );
-   ()     .
   ,      .        .
       90     () .
          ,                ,             .

----------

! 

        ,     .     ,  .   .

----------


## lector

,      . . ,  -,      .

----------


## Nat-ch

!           ?            ,      ?    -   ,        +  .          ,         .
 ,              1.02.05.     !                   ,        .????

----------

-       . ,        /    ?      5  ?    .

----------


## lector

-   .
      -  .

----------

,  !
 .  ..         :Smilie:  .       -  1      .     .   .

----------


## dimvik

> -  1      .     .   .


    4   ,   4      .

----------


## Andre

?

----------


## dimvik

> ?


 .

----------


## Nat-ch

28.12.2004   ( 181-)      1 .    -            .

----------


## _

*Nat-ch*,    ...

----------

28  2004 .  N 181- 

"                    ,  ,  "

        17  2004 
        24  2004 



     ,  ,  ,
        15    2004  ,     
:
         ,       "" 
      ,       
 ,     2  1    

    13  1992 .

                                    . 

, 
28  2004 .,
N 181-

----------


## _

, ...

----------

! 
  ,  ???      1  10 ...  :10   ,   ?     ,     28.12.04...      ,          ,      ?

----------

.    .      : "  ?       .!??" - "  ".    .   ,       .   20  (!!!)      .
 ?  .  .     ,   18%  !

----------

-   !     ,  - ,   11 .  -, -  !!!!

----------

28  2004 . N 181-.    ,         ?
     ?

----------

?     ...     !

----------


## lector

?

----------

> ?


  ,        18%.
   . .    .        . .
 .   ,      "0"-,    .    ?

----------

> "0"-,    .    ?


    .

----------


## lector

,  ,   -     .
       - -
   2004  + .
   -     ,
   . , ,       0%,           .
      -      .
  ,    -  ...

----------

,     ,          -           ,     .

----------


## _

**,   16   ...  .       .

----------


## lector

,  ,  

      ,    ,
        ,
            ,
      ,     ,    ,          ,   ,  ,       ,
  :

 1


      :
" " -      ;
" " -         ,                    ;
"" -      (   ),   ,     ;
"" - ,               ()  ;
"" - ,      ,        ,    ;
" " -  ,    ,          ;
" " -       ,            ,          ;
"" -  ,         ;
" " -  ,      .

 2


           ()    (  )       .      ,             ,                    .
                               ,      .

 3


                  ,   ,                       ,  ,   ,              .
                               .

 4


                                       .
         ,     .
             .

 5

  ,  

      ,     ,           .
     .

 6


        ,    .

 7


       ,                    .

 8


            ,    ,     .

 9


                    .
     ,       .

  . 15  2004 .       .

----------


## lector

,
 ,  








                       ,  ,          ,              .

 I


1.     ,           ,         ,  ,  ,   ,    .
          ,            .
2.                  (   ,     )     ,        ;   .
     ,         .
  ,           ,    ()   .
     ( )       (        ):
)    ,      , , , ,    ;
)  ;
)    ()   ,   ,         ;
)  ,        .
3.             ,      ()  ,     ,       .
4.   ,    ,           ,     ,     .
5.      20-  ,        .
  ,    ,                       ,     ,           ,    ,     .
6.            20-  ,        .           :
-    ,   ,       ,         ,  ,   ,   ,   , ,         .      ,          ,        (     ,                 ).      ;
-   ( ),       ;
-  ( ),               ;
-  ,             ;
-    - -        ;
-    -    .
7.      :
,      ;
,                       ;
,                 .    ,                ,   ,  ,      ,                     .
8.   ,   ,            ,    ,     .

 II


1.   ,           ,         ()     (   ),      ,   2  .
       ,        ,         .
2.          ()           ,      :
-  ( ),      ;
-   ( ),           .
 ,       ,        ( ),          ,      ,        .
    ()       ,   ,    ,         ;
-      ,           ,      ,        (     ,                 );
-   ()     ;
-  ,     .

----------


## lector

3. ,   2  ,       90     () .
              ,      () ,          ,    (  ) ,     ,     ()  ,  ,     .
  ,    ,                       ,     ,           ,    ,     .
    ,   2  ,   ,    (                 ),        ,     .  ,         ,   .
4.               ,                     (  )  .
      ,   2  ,                        ,           ,                          (   ).
5.              ,               ,     ,          ,     ,           ,    ,     .

----------

lector,    .      .  :Smilie: 
        .      ()    ..
 -   ?!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lector

-  .
  ,      
   -    .
    .

----------

- 0%,    - 18% ( ).   -    ,   -   ,  18210401000011000110.    -   3- ,      ,      .    -

----------

> - 18% ( ).


**,   ?    .

----------

. .    18%??

----------

http://www.rnk.ru/rnk/news.phtml?code=2815

----------

!
 0%    1 !!     .

----------

.   1/01/2005.        1/02/2005.   .         .
 1    .

----------

,    /.    .

----------

,  ,  
   0%

----------


## Mozarello

, !!!    ?

----------

18%         (     0 ,      -18%),       .  ,          -  ,     !!! -      - ,  ,

----------

. ..       .                0    .     ! 
          ?

----------

**,   18%,    ,  .   


> ( ).


         ?     .  .

----------

http://www.nalog.by/d/mns_mso/5_abs.htm
.       .

     ,  ,   1/01/2005      0%.
     .

----------

. 2. 
     ( )       (        ):
)    ,      , , , ,    ;
)  ;
)    ()   ,   ,         ;
)  ,        .
,         0%

----------

> ,         0%


    ?

----------


## Shassa

.         , ..       100 .        100 .   -    -            ?    -   -...       ,    -    .  ,            .

----------

> ,  ,   1/01/2005      0%.


   ?
    ?

----------


## Shassa

.
http://www.nalog.by/d/site_news/203_0.htm

----------

,     ???

----------

"     ..."     01.01.2005.    ,        0%,    "       "   .

 ,    ,           . 21  .  . 165  "         . 0%"      .       !?  ,

----------

,   .    ,    ,     .
      ?  !

----------


## Westtrd

. 1   

 7.      

    ,  ,    ,     ,                 () ,         .

         .

----------

-    .     102-  18.08.2004,    2 ,  " 13    5  2000    N   118-                                 (      , 2000, N 32, . 3341)   ". ( ,  ,              )
   6   :
     1.        1  2005 ,                    .
     2.   2              ,                                    ,  ,   
      1-   ,     ,       .

, 28  2004 .       181- (   , ,    ....).   ,  , ,       . 
 ,  1-  -    !!!
    ,  , ,   ,   , , ,   1-  2005 .    0% (, , ,    1- !!!),           !!! 
, , . 3 . 1 . 165  . ,           /  .,   . 
      ,        ....
 !!! 
     (,  )     (!!!)     ...       !!!  ???

----------


## Westtrd

,  . 7           .
   ,        0%        .
        ,      .

----------

. 7   -  ,        :Smilie: ))
             ...
-,    ,    (      ),   " ,     ".         . 
-, : " " - :
1)   -  ( )
2)   / - ???????? 
/    "  "           (    ,  01.01.2005     ). 
 ,  ,     / ,   .

----------


## -

.2 .1 "             13  1992 ."
       ?

----------


## Westtrd

1

     1.         ,
  ,           /
  ,           

    .      

      ,        
 .
     2.          
,           ,
 :
     )           
 ;
     )            
     ,    
      ,           


;
     )       "" ,
        ,   

 .

        ,  
    .

 , ,     (   ),

----------


## Vologdin

http://www.nalog.ru/document.php?id=...pic=root_nalog 
    29.12.04

----------


## Lara'S

!!!
 01.01.2005           ,  ..  .   01.01.2005            ,   ,  ..  .      ,            ,       - 0%,         ?        ?     ,                ?     ?


>

----------

**     ,          -    18% .
    5 "      ,  "      ,         ,         ,

----------


## ROMKA

http://www.vch.ru/cgi-bin/guide.cgi?...n=show&id=5533

----------


## CrazyBuh

Romka,
 ,     -         :"     ,    ,   ,                   ".     ,       ...    "" ,  , "". ...

----------


## Irina74

.   .     .    ,        ,   .     18%     - ,        .      18%   ,     ???     !!!!!   .... . : "   ". , , ....  -      sergeeva74@mail.ru
!!! !!!! !!!!

----------


## Westtrd

,               , ,    ,      .

----------

.      ,    .         18   0%.

----------


## Westtrd

,       .       .
,       18%,    -             .
   .

----------


## Westtrd

.

   :-)
 2         :-)

----------

-   .     ,     0%.   ... ...  ?

----------


## Westtrd

0% -   1  
 1   ,

----------

,           -?

----------


## Lara'S

,              60 .   ?

----------

Westtrd,    (  )   ?    ( 34 . )       .

----------


## Westtrd

60  -      -      .
   ,                .

----------


## Megan

,   - "... "  ?

----------


## Westtrd

,   ()     :-)      -           .

   ,      .

Megan,       www.nalog.ru

----------

Westtrd,   ????!!!! (,  -    ? :Smilie:

----------

!!!!

      3  20.01.2005.       -         .

         28  2004   181-                     ,  ,                                      ,  ,    15  2004 .

:

1.        -   1   .
2.                  2   .
3.      ,   1  2005 .



 .. 


      -

1.              -,             .
2.    -    ,   ,     (  )           -,       ,     :
_         -  ( - );
 -,       .
           ,         .              .
3.    -    .     ,         ( ),     5        ,    2  ,     -  ,       ,       ,  .
     -    ,         ( - ),      ,     .
      1 .  .
4.       -     2   .
   ,    -      -  ,  ,           ( ).
      -   .
    ,       .
5.             ,          .
6. -      (  )    .   (  ) -   .
7.  ,    10 -,     ,      ,   -  (  )           .


1.                      , ,        (     ,                 .
2.          ,           (  3),                   ,   6  I                     ,                      ,  ,   ( - ).
             ,        .              .
3. ,     ,              ( - ),        ,      .
4.     ,        (    ,                 ),  ,      ,   ,   , ,        ,      6  1 ,              ,    2  .
5.         (     ,                 )             () ,     15  () 16 ,    (     15  () 16   ),   ,      ,   -  ( )           .
6.     ,          , ,     ,   6  1 ,           ,                  ,    ,                 .
7.      ,     ,   (  )    .   (  )         .
8.  ,      ,   ,    ,        .
               .          ,                        .

----------

-!

----------

-      ,        (!!!)  .              :Smilie:   !

----------


## george_p

3  20.01.2005. ,     ,  -  ,  ,  ,     ,        /  .     /   ,   -  . 

               -  ,   -  ,   ,           /  -  .

----------

http://www.embassybel.ru/commercial_...relations/NDS/, ,  ...
,            .
            ....
 :Wink:

----------

:

http://intorgbaza.narod.ru/belarus-nds.htm

----------

:

http://intorgbaza.narod.ru/belarus-nds.htm

----------

,   ,         ? 
shsvyu@mail.ru

----------


## SvetaSG

: "           20  ,        ".
     ,    ,   ?

----------


## Westtrd

- .        0%      ,     .
 ,

----------

( 34, . ) ,          , . .  ""   ... 
,    29  2004 . N 26-1-03/10878@  , : "     ,              20  2005 ".    2    :Smilie:

----------

2       -,        3-  20.01.2005 , ;
   -    , !!!  !!!,     (  )           -,       ,     

       ,          ,    ..,         ,     ,  ,  ,    .

......

----------


## Westtrd

, ...

----------


## SvetaSG

:    ,     31  2005.  ,     ?          ,     ,      .

----------


## Westtrd

-        -     .
 ,  ,    ,         -  .
   ,   ,      .
        .

----------


## Westtrd

TO SvetaSG
   ?
     ,       .
     1-2           ( , ,     . .)         :-)
    ,  .

----------


## Bojena

,    ,         -,      ,       ?

----------


## Westtrd

-  3 .,    ,   , 2   -    .
    /   -           0%

----------

!!!  !!!
      . ,   , , . .      3  20.01.2005,    ,    (     ,  , ).      /.   -  .  (   )       .     ,   -  .
 (03.02.04)      ....    -      ,  -    -  .   ,      -    1  (!!!) 2005 .      .           .
 (!!!)     .
 ??? ,  / ,       ?

----------

- ,    -.    . -  ,    .         .    ?

----------


## kifir

SOS!!!
    . -, -.     .
  .     ,      ..,            .     ,           2004.,    2005.    ..,    ?

----------

, ,   ...
http://www.glavbukh.ru/cgi-bin/glavb...=state&id=4554

----------

,             :       :

-  ,    () ,      (.   "") http://www.glavbukh.ru/cgi-bin/glavb...=state&id=4554 
":       ? 
:        .      ,    6  172  .  ,  ,   ,       ,     ."

-     ,    (.165   .1 .2 "    . ...", . 42   ):
"       ,        ,         "

   !?  !?

----------

, , ?        . 172 ,   ,     90        .

----------

,     172   .3          ,   :       . ,  .165 .    90    .
   -  ,  .     ,     .

----------

-,  , ...  -  /     :Smilie: ,    .  ,   ,     .         !!!      .   - 10- !

----------

:
http://www.glavbukh.ru/cgi-bin/glavb...ge=new&id=1952

----------


## Rugbist

.           ,       + .        /    :  0%  ?

----------


## Westtrd

0%

----------


## AlexT

. ,      :
        ,                 ,    ?????  !

----------

,                ??

----------

!
,   - .
  .           .          .     -  ,                      .  ?     5     .

----------

.  ,       .     ,   ...

----------

!!!!!
      ?    ,  ,      !!!

----------

,     . 
,         -   .

----------

